# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  afbouwen van lexapro en de bijwerkingen daarvan

## janwillem42

hebben er hier hopelijk ook mensen met ervaring met afbouwen van lexapro ik heb al zolang 10mg geslikt denk misschien een jaar of 6ofzo kzit nu sinds een week op 5mg zou er wel graag vanaf willen maar voel me soms wel elendig hoor neerslachtig en in mijn hoofd is dat wennen of bijwerkingen omdat er minder ingaat in mijn lijf of moet ik niet afbouwen wat ik wel jammer zou vinden want ik wil er liever vanaf is volgens mij echt niet goed je hele verdere leven dat slikken kijk kheb jaren geleden een lichte depressie dan gehad ging gelukkig weg met lexapro maar wil dat dan zeggen dat ik het mijn verder leven ook moet slikken dan hopelijk zijn er die hier ook ervaring mee hebben of en goede raad kunnen geven

----------

